# Waaay sharper than Xacto blades



## UncleStumpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I have always used Xacto knives for all kinds of things, but came across something much better.
What could be sharper than surgical scalpels? You use them exactly like an Xacto knife but these cut a much thinner line - perfect for cutting picture frame matting or anything else that requires a fine cut.

I found them on Ebay. Since hospital quality scalpels are very expensive, the alternative is veterinary tools!
You have to look around for the best deal, but I always get the combo of 1 scalpel handle with 100 blades.
There are about 25 different blades to choose from…. just find one of the listings that show drawings of different blades with the corresponding number (ie #21). Pick one and the hunt is on.

The average price is about $7.50 for 100 blades and the handle, but you can find it for less if you feel like rooting around in the listings. If you want to just "Buy it Now" it will be anywhere from $7.50 to $9.99. So you don't have to feel bad about changing blades as often as you like…. and I do! That's just 7 to 10 cents per blade.

On Ebay go to: Business and Industrial/ Healthcare, Lab and Life Sciences/ Medical Instruments/ Surgical/ Scalpels.
Sounds complicated, but if you are familiar with Ebay at all, it's a breeze.
I still use Xacto knives for the sort of bulkier stuff, but you can't beat a scalpel for precision.

I hope you find this info helpful!!! Uncle Stumpy


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. I'm always restoring planes, and taping off machined mating surfaces can be a pain especially on the bed area. If a blade isn't sharp it just shreds the tape.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

My sister in-law is a vet and I once asked her about getting scalpels. In her practice they use the same ones used in hospitals for people = no savings. Not sure if they all operate this way or if just where she works?


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Jewelry suppliers have them. We use them to make rubber molds.
http://www.riogrande.com/Product/Swann-Morton-Mold-Cutting-Scalpel-Blade/701218?Pos=1
This a is a link to one such source.
The Swann-Morton blades are made in England, are the best I ever used, and sell for ~$21 per 100.

Be very careful with these. It is not at all uncommon to cut yourself and not know it till you see blood everywhere. Seriously!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

i do use a xacto knife from time to time, this may be something to look into furtrher. Thanks.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

I will have to remember that, thanks.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for the tip U.S. That should give you some very fine cutting


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Post-mortem blades might be the best option. They aren't sterilized so they're cheaper than actual surgical blades.


----------



## UncleStumpy (Jan 26, 2012)

JAAune, where the heck would you find those? Since you mentioned it, you probably have an idea.
Love to hear about it!


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

I wonder, would they work for carving too?

I've been using my folding utility knife for carving and love it. If you break or dull the edge, just flip it to the unused end or replace it. Boom! Back to razor sharp again.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Now I can REALLY hurt myself. 
Bill


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm also an avid user of the Swann-Morton scalpels and blades. There are many shapes, but I use the 25A for everything. I have several always close at hand on the bench. Blades are inexpensive, but can be extended with a couple passes over 1000 grit paper. Scary sharp. In the shop, these have replaced all the utility knives, Xacto knives, craft knives, etc. For precise work, they are unequalled.
Roger


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I started to use these when I took an inlay workshop. I no longer worry about dulling my utility knife by hacking through something like a corrugated box.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm not really sure where to get the post mortem blades since I never bought them myself but I did use some purchased by someone else. They were the Swann-Morton brand. A look at their website indicates they have "PM" in the item number if they are the non-sterile products.

I'd guess lab supply catalogs that provide dissection tools for biology labs would be another source to check. Perhaps Fischer Scientific might have some.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for this post. I'm sure going to check them out.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## UncleStumpy (Jan 26, 2012)

JAAune, thanks for the info. I looked them up and the PM blades are still a little pricey.
I'll stick with the veterinary blades for now.


----------



## UncleStumpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Bill White, yep, these will go down to the bone like a hot knife through butter!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice tip (hardeehar). Ebay has a 15% off coupon right now, might put it to use.


----------



## UncleStumpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick, don't quit your day job…. comedy is not for you!


----------



## InstantSiv (Jan 12, 2014)

How does it compare to exacto blades in regards to edge retention?


----------



## UncleStumpy (Jan 26, 2012)

InstantSiv.
I'm not exactly sure. They last long enough for whatever projects I've done. It all depends on the work piece - wood vs. picture frame matting, for example. They are inexpensive enough that I usually toss the blade and use a new one pretty frequently. But, they are SHARP!


----------



## LeeinEdmonton (Aug 5, 2008)

You might check with Lee Valley Tools….I seem to recall that the founder got involved with making medical tools & it is likely that you would have to inquire about same as I do not recall seeing them in a catalogue.

Lee


----------

